# will the carp be up??



## jimmyjohn13 (Feb 22, 2009)

i have spring break starting this weekend. It is going tobe nice a warm all week, and i was wondering if it would be worth going out bowfishing. A friend of mine told me he saw a bunch by a dock last year. Wouldthis be a good spot to go now or will they not be out till spawning season.

by the way, I'm goin for carp


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

go for it. i know alot of the guys down south are shooting um up already. you will never know if you dont look. :beer:


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

It's always worth going bowfishing! Only reason I'm not out right now is the season's closed.


----------

